# 2D Mech Simulation: Navpoint Alpha



## 7LZ (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo! Ich habe ein kleines Mechspiel hergestellt. Grafisch nicht gerade auf Höhe der Zeit, dafür mit Features wie Panzerungszonen, Munition, Wärmemanagement und sogar ein Munitionsnachladefahrzeug. Inklusiv Laser, Raketen, Ballistik, und natürlich Fußstapfen.
Navpoint Alpha ansehen/herunterladen

Ich habe vor bald ein Nachfolgerspiel zu entwickeln. Dieses hier ist mehr als ein Jahr her, inzwischen kann ich das besser.


----------

